# Complexo Vulcânico de Lisboa



## inlandsis (8 Fev 2008 às 14:08)

Li em alguns sites de geologia que terá existido em remotos milhões de anos, um complexo vulcânico em Lisboa. É vulcanismo muito antigo, ao contrario do vulcanismo mais recente das ilhas, e o terreno já alterou muito desde então. 

Mas ao que parece ainda existem vestígios de chaminés e escoadas tais como o Cabeço de Montachique, a torre da vesueira em Loures ou o Penedo do Lexim, em Sintra. 

Gostava de visitar estes locais, mas ao que me parece ficam em lugares ermos, alguem me sabe indicar como se pode ir para lá?


----------



## Luis França (8 Fev 2008 às 15:20)

Ainda se podem ver filões cruzados na praia do Abano (Guincho), na praia da Ursa (Cabo da Roca), em Negrais. E ainda temos o complexo vulcânico de Benfica que vai até, salvo erro, Mafra e zona Oeste (Óbidos).
No caso de Lisboa, em Monsanto, seria o cone principal e a cadeia de Monsanto está construída em cima da cratera. No dia em que a dita cadeia começar a abrir rachas e a abater seria um mau sinal. Erupção à vista??

http://www.georoteiros.pt/georoteir...=Título/nome&ITEM=GLOSSÁRIO&SUBITEM=&pLetra=c

Se não me engano, existem umas monografias desses complexos da autoria de Galopim de Carvalho com esses estudos. Ou então, procurar no antigo IGM (Instituto Geológico e Mineiro).


----------



## psm (8 Fev 2008 às 19:25)

O georoteiros é de facto muito bom, mas não tem tudo lá.vou dar exemplos:a soleira de traquitos em odrinhas(estrada que vai da terrugem para ericeira),são rochas raras em portugal continental;todo o cortejo filoniano que se vê na costa entre oeiras e guincho,vão desde traquibasaltos,microdioritosbasaltos,lamprófiros,etc...;a soleira de riolito em bicesse;as soleiras de montelavar e cabrela são de traquitobasaltos;chaminé vulcanica na praia do guincho(muito pequena de basalto)e muito mais.

Já lá está no georoteiros, e é muito importante de se ver para compreender o complexo vulcanico de lisboa (já pus um post em sismologia e vulcanogia)a soleira da lomba dos pianos(è complicado de là ir sò para quem conheça bem a regiâo)


----------



## beitez (4 Mai 2012 às 14:01)

inlandsis disse:


> Li em alguns sites de geologia que terá existido em remotos milhões de anos, um complexo vulcânico em Lisboa. É vulcanismo muito antigo, ao contrario do vulcanismo mais recente das ilhas, e o terreno já alterou muito desde então.
> 
> Mas ao que parece ainda existem vestígios de chaminés e escoadas tais como o Cabeço de Montachique, a torre da vesueira em Loures ou o Penedo do Lexim, em Sintra.
> 
> Gostava de visitar estes locais, mas ao que me parece ficam em lugares ermos, alguem me sabe indicar como se pode ir para lá?



Se queres um conselho, vai á praia do guincho e vê os filões básicos que lá existem. É o melhor sitio para veres o CVL. Em Montachique, só se souberes o que estás à procura é que encontras. A Sintra, nunca o fui ver...


----------



## Zé Carapau (8 Jun 2014 às 19:06)

Vale a pena ver este documentário sobre o complexo vulcânico de Lisboa


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jun 2014 às 20:30)

já é velhinho , apesar de um ritmo e locução bem tugas é interessante e quantas destas perolas estão a ganhar pó numa prateleira ou que já desapareceram


----------

